# عام 2010 هو عام التمثيل الافتراضي لانظمة الاتصالات المتكاملة



## shatobr (10 يناير 2010)

مع حلول عام 2010 تبدا موجة جديدة لتقنية الاتصالات المتكاملة هى تقنية التمثيل الافتراضي لتطبيقات انظمة الاتصالات فبعد ان اثبتت تقنية التمثيل الافتراضي كفاءة عالية في مجال تطبيقات المعلومات واصبحت التقنية الرئيسية المعتمدة في كل مراكز المعلومات وذلك لانها تقدم مزايا عظيمة فهي توفر المال والوقت والمكان وتفتح الباب على مصراعيه لتقنية الكلود كمبيوتن Cloud Computing والتقنيات الخضراء Green Technology
للمزيد حول هذا الموضوع الرجاء الذهاب الي
http://shatob.blogspot.com/2010/01/2010.html


----------



## مستريورك (15 يناير 2010)

مشكورين جدا وربنا يزيدك اطلاع


----------



## itamimi (17 يناير 2010)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (23 يناير 2010)

*لأتصالات الأفتراضية*

شركات الأتصالات الأفتراضية بدأت في الشرق الأوسط من سنتين في الكويت و سلطنة عمان ... للمعلومية


----------



## shatobr (24 يناير 2010)

الاخ الهاجري
شكرا على المعلومة ولو ممكن تزيدنا عن اشم الشركات وماهو المنتج الذي يستخدمونه حسب علمي فقط مايتل وافايا التي لديها منتجات اتصالات تطبق التمثيل الافتراضي - مايتل توفر التمثيل الافتراضي باستخدام فيموير ونظامها الخاص و تستخدم افايا زن في نطام ارورا ... وهذه الانطمة جميعا طرحت للسوق بداية من اكتوبر 2009 ...وشكرا


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (25 يناير 2010)

الأخ Shatobr 
شركة مدي للأتصالات في الكويت .com 

,وتوجد شركة في عمان كذالك لايحضرني أسمها . يمكن ان تحصل علي معلومات أضافية في موقع هئية الأتصالات السعودية ويمكن كذالك الاطلاع علي مشروع الصندوق الشامل الذي سيضع السعودية في ملرحلة متقدمة في مجال البنية التحتية للأتصالات . 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## shatobr (30 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز الهاجري
شركة المدي تقدم خطوط ثانوية تطلق عليها تجاريا خطوط افتراضية ليس لها علاقة بتقنية التمثيل الافتراضي - virtualization technology uses Vmware or Xen or other Hypervisors uses regular server as an layer between the Hardware and operating system
اسف للكتابة باللغة الانجليزية ولكن لتوضيح الفكرة 
وهذا موضوع مقالي .. وانا اعلم ان هذه التقنية موجودة في مراكز المعلومات العربية ولاسيما في دول الخليج ولكن الجديد هو استخدام الشركات المنتجة لاجهزة الاتصالات المتكاملة لهذه التقنية والذي اعرفة فقط مايتل وافايا تستخدمان هذه التقنية - أرجو قراءة مقالي بالكامل واعطائي رايك وذلك للفائدة
وفقك الله


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (30 يناير 2010)

Dear Shatobr

أنا مسرور بتواصلك وتوضيحك للموضوع , أنا أويدك أن التقنية الأفتراضية هي المستقبل في صناعة الأتصالات لكن متي و أين ؟ خاصة في العالم العربي وممكن يكون سوق الأتصالات الهندي أفضل مثال علي المتبع لدينا وما يمكن حصولة في المستقبل .(( الموضوع تجاري بحت)) . حتي لو تطورت نقنية الأتصالات في أمريكا أو أوربا فأنها لن تصلنا حتي تستنفذ وتستهلك الأستثمارات الحالية بشكل تام . صناعةالأتصالات مجال واسع تتحكم فية أمور عدة والتقنية المستخدمة في أي مجال في هذا البحر الواسع تكون جزء من مشروع ممكن يكون أستثماري له ملامح وأهداف. لذالك أنا أهتم فقط في نتائج التقنية المستخدمة ولا أدخل في التفاصيل لأنك سوف تكتشف تقنية أخري غدا . وممكن أن تكون هذة التقنيات صعب أوأستحالة تطبيقها لدينا لضروف عدة .

وتحياتي لك وشكرك مرة أخري علي هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## shatobr (30 يناير 2010)

الاخ الهاجري
ان السبب الرئيسي للاهتمام بتقنية التمثيل الافتراضي هو تجاري والوضع في الغرب لا يختلف عما هو موجود في الدول العربية بالنهاية هي شركات تجاريه يهما الربح طبعا مع فارق القوانين الحكومية في الغرب التي تفتح المجال للتنافس ولذلك يكون لزاما علي الشركات الكبري تطور تقنياتها والاتخرج من المنافسه بالنسبة الي تقنية التمثيل الافتراضي وفائدتها في مجال الاتصالات فهي تجارية اذ توفر شراء الهاردوير وتمكن من سهولة الصيانة وتدار من داخل مراكز المعلومات مثل اي تطبيق اخر
ملاحظة : الهند متطورة جدا في مجال تقنية المعلومات وهي تتقدم علي الكثير من الدول الاوربية في هذا المجال .


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (31 يناير 2010)

daer Shatbor

أنا سعيد بتواصلك وبطرحك المميز . بلاشك أن الاهتمام با التمثيل الأفتراضي مطلب ملح يستوجب علي المختصين الأهتمام به وأيجاد السبل لتقنينه وتشريعه للأستخدام وتعريف أصحاب القرار بفائدتة من الناحية العملية والأستثمارية. 
ملاحضة. أختياري للهند كمثال ليس لتميزها في تقنية المعلومات بل لطريقة أستثمار الهنود للرخص الممنوحة لهم سواء GSM, CDMA, ISP, WI-MAX & , تحياتي


----------

